# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Rennen, Strecken & Bikeparks >  3-Länder-Enduro 2013

## noox

Am 6. bis 8. September wird's in der Gegend vom Reschenpass/Nauders das Alutech 3-Länder-Enduro geben.

Momentan gibt's nur wenige Infos auf Facebook:
Facebook Page: 3 Länder Enduro
Facebook  Event: Alutech 3Länder Enduro am Reschenpass

Und jetzt auch einen kurzen Video-Teaser:



YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YmnCYAWt8yA

----------

